# [Solved] ServerWorks BCM5785 chipset (SATA HDDs)

## Soynuts

I had made another thread for SATA/RAID but now I am just going to see if I can at least see my SATA drives normally.  My mobo has the ServerWorks BCM5785 chipset and the kernel as of 2.6.12 started supporting it.  I currently have my BIOS SATA configuration to emulate PATA.  I also checked the change log for gentoo sources and it shows that BCM5785 support was added.  So why doesn't the LiveCD detect my hard drives after it's booted?  This is what I get when I do lspci

```
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Broadcom HT1000 PCI/PCI-X bridge

00:02.0 Host bridge: Broadcom HT1000 Legacy South Bridge

00:02.1 IDE interface: Broadcom HT1000 Legacy IDE controller

00:02.2 ISA bridge: Broadcom HT1000 LPC Bridge

00:03.0 USB Controller: Broadcom HT1000 USB Controller (rev 01)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Broadcom HT1000 USB Controller (rev 01)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Broadcom HT1000 USB Controller (rev 01)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI/PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI/PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

00:06.0 VGA compatible controller: XGI - Xabre Graphics Inc Volari Z7

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

00:19.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:19.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:19.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:19.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:0d.0 PCI bridge: Broadcom HT1000 PCI/PCI-X bridge (rev b2)

01:0e.0 IDE interface: Broadcom BCM5785 (HT1000) PATA/IDE Mode

01:0e.1 IDE interface: Broadcom BCM5785 (HT1000) PATA/IDE Mode

```

The last 2 lines seem to be telling me that it does see my 2 WD Raptor hard drives but I can't locate them anywhere in /dev.  This is different from my other thread since in my other thread I was trying to add RaidCore support to the kernel, but I did not succeed.  So now I am trying to do it with no raid enabled.  I'm kinda stumped as to why it's not listing my harddrives if the kernel has support for it added and the livecd did seem to load the sata_svw module.Last edited by Soynuts on Sun Jul 16, 2006 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Soynuts

Just tried both a windows xp cd and fedora core 5 cd and both found the hard drives.  The fedora core 5 installer loaded the sata_svw module which is the same module that the gentoo LiveCD loads but for some reason I am getting no /dev/sda or /dev/sdb mounts.  I can't think of any good reason why this would be happening.

UPDATE:  No idea what I did to cause it to suddenly find my SATA drive.  It wasn't showing up in /dev and the module was loaded but decided to do a modprobe sata_svw.  Did a dmesg | tail and there was no output.  So just decided to take a break and get some dinner for 30min.  I come back, do a lsmod |grep which showed that scsi0-4 were found with sata_svw and then a dmesg | grep sata and it showed that /dev/sda existed.  So really no idea why it suddenly decided to show up unless the module was slow in analyzing my 150GB SATA HDD.

----------

## linear

I found that while using the Tyan s3992 MB which uses the BCM5780 (HT1000) and BCM5785 (HT2000) chipsets that the bios was set to use P-ATA as the default under SATA setup.  Changing this to S-ATA got the drives to show up.

----------

## johnny99

I too could not see the Broadcom BCM5785  [HT1000] SATA raid controller (in lspci) until I set the bios Advanced -> S-ATA Config -> S-ATA Mode to S-ATA (rather than RAID or P-ATA).  (NOTE: This is the on-board SATA controller for the Tyan S3892 (K8HM) motherboard).  Once that was set, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb appear, and lspci recognizes the device by name.

However, I would like to use the Broadcom BCM5785 in a raid 1.

Any ideas?  Am I out of luck?

Is this a firmware problem or limitation of the sata_svw driver?

Thank you.

----------

## roadrunner_gs

The Broadcom BCM5785/Serverworks HT1000 is a fakeraid/softwareraid-raid-controller.

You have to use mdadm or the like to acquire RAID1.

But that is not bad either.

----------

